# marimo balls not bubbling. is it normal?



## james dawson (Jul 19, 2012)

hi i bought 3 marimo balls about 4 month ago . its about 1.4cm in diameter and i haven't seen it pearling/bubbling . The temperature here is kinda hot sometimes at 30 degree. any idea why? or it is nomal
Thanks =D


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well for one thing, higher the temp less oxygen in the tank. Put some airstones in it and if need be put a fan to where it blows across the top of the water.

Also unless your running co2 it isn't going to pearl.


----------



## james dawson (Jul 19, 2012)

susankat said:


> Well for one thing, higher the temp less oxygen in the tank. Put some airstones in it and if need be put a fan to where it blows across the top of the water.
> 
> Also unless your running co2 it isn't going to pearl.


i have a 8 gal cube aquarium. what cooler is more efficient ,a fan or a chiller???


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would just put a small clamp on fan on it


----------



## james dawson (Jul 19, 2012)

susankat said:


> I would just put a small clamp on fan on it


ok thanks alot =D


----------

